# Martinů - Have you heard him?



## spidersrepublic

Have you heard Bohuslav Martinů's orchestral works? if so, what did you think of them? which is your favorite?

He is one of my favorite symphonists and has a wonderful orchestral voice. Syncopated rhythms, lyrical, playful melodies that often ignore bar-lines, lush and unique orchestration.

Some of my favorite orchestral pieces of his:

Symphony No. 1

















Double Concerto for Two String Orchestras, Piano and Timpani





Symphony No. 4


----------



## Strange Magic

Lots of Martinů fans here on TC. Love that first symphony. Also try the Piano Concerto #5 and the Concerto for Two Pianos.


----------



## Judith

Not so much his orchestral works but do have a lovely album of his Cello Sonatas 1, 2, & 3 performed by Steven Isserlis and Olli Mustonen.


----------



## chill782002

I really like his cantata, "The Epic Of Gilgamesh".


----------



## bharbeke

He hasn't quite worked for me yet. The piano concerto No. 5 and cello sonata No. 3 mentioned above were listenable, but they did not wow me.


----------



## mbhaub

Yes, indeed - what a terrific work it is. And this new recording is sensational:


----------



## LezLee

I'm a fan and love his symphonies. 
Also the Czech Rhapsody






And his Field Mass


----------



## Biffo

LezLee said:


> I'm a fan and love his symphonies.
> Also the Czech Rhapsody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his Field Mass


The same goes for me plus his choral music, especially 'The Opening of the Wells', recommended to me by LezLee in another forum.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm just getting into his music. I have Tompson's survey of his symphonies, and they are interesting.

Does anyone have an opinion on his violin concertos? I bought a couple disks of them a few years ago and never really listened to them much; I now just realized I have them. I need to dig them out.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Martinů? Where to start? A genius!

Manx - I like his two Violin Concertos. But they're not his very best music. The Rhapsody-Concerto for viola, however, emphatically is!


----------



## Flamme

Just mentioned Martinu on radio quoting: My music is rhytmic because im Czech, and our national music is...'' Im partially Czech myself and feel a bit proud...:angel: I like his style...


----------



## Bill Cooke

I love Martinů and consider his symphonies to be almost like different movements in one gigantic symphony. Usually I listen to them as a series, in chronological order. The Double Concerto is great, too - a very startling, hair-raising work. Michael Findlay, an obscure exploitation filmmaker of the 1960s, used this piece sometimes as underscoring in his horror and sleaze pictures.


----------



## fluteman

spidersrepublic said:


> Have you heard Bohuslav Martinů's orchestral works? if so, what did you think of them? which is your favorite?
> 
> He is one of my favorite symphonists and has a wonderful orchestral voice. Syncopated rhythms, lyrical, playful melodies that often ignore bar-lines, lush and unique orchestration.
> 
> Some of my favorite orchestral pieces of his:
> 
> Symphony No. 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Concerto for Two String Orchestras, Piano and Timpani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 4


La Revue de Cuisine is a lot of fun and garnered a mention in The Topic Game thread.


----------



## cougarjuno

I was at a concert last week at Alice Tully Hall where the American Symphony Orchestra (Botstein) performed Martinu's Symphony No. 6 -- wonderful. I love the piano concertos too and Garrick Ohlsson performed No. 4 a couple of years ago at Carnegie. He has two very nice concertos for two violins. So much brilliant music that should be played more often --the Sinfonietta La Jolla; Three Ricercari; The Frescoes of Piero Della Francesca etc. I've found nearly all of his music listenable (as he was extremely prolific) and mostly brilliant. For chamber -- yes, the cello sonatas are great and he wrote lots of interesting chamber compositions in various combinations the Madrigal Sonata for flute, violin and piano is one of my favorites. The quartet for clarinet, horn, cello and drum is a nice oddity. We shouldn't forget his solo piano works of which Firkusny plays brilliantly -- Les Ritournelles tops among them IMO.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Saw Julietta in Prague a few months back, a wonderful experience, an immensely touching opera without being saccarine in any way. I'd rate it above The Greek Passion, which is usually seen as his finest opera, but for me has its dull moments.

My favourite Martinu pieces are the symphonies (obviously! There's not a weak work among them as far as I am concerned) and consider No.5 to be the peak of this wonderful set of works.

Beyond that, the Double Concerto is a pocket masterpiece; not sure who to believe in terms of why it was written; some say Munich, others the end of his emotionally tempestuous affair with Vitezslava Kapralova. Dunno, actually don't really care!

Gilgamesh is debatably his finest work, a wonderful evocation of ancient worlds, the closing five minutes are just magical. I am not as convinced by the newest recording as mbhaub is, probably as I prefer this work in Czech, it's what I'm used to! Belohlavek is wonderful here, but so is Kosler.

I am also delighted Opening of the Wells gets a mention, it's another side of the composer, his nationalist style as it were. It may not be a profound and towering masterpiece, but it's sweet and touching, and I want the closing baritone solo played at my funeral!

There are too many pieces that deserve to be played more often, Les Fresques being a very good example; also Spalicek, the Toccata e due Canzoni, the Rhapsody-Concerto, some of the Piano Concertos, esp. No.4 for me.

I haven't even mentioned the chamber music!

If you want to hear what Martinu is really really about, there is something profoundly authoritative about some of the early Supraphon recordings. Yes, Sejna's unrivalled Double Concerto, but also anything Karel Ancerl plays, his 5th and 6th symphonies with the Czech Phil, or the radio recordings of Nos. 1,3 and 5 on the Multisonic label, are just awe-inspiring.


----------



## spidersrepublic

Robert Pickett said:


> If you want to hear what Martinu is really really about, there is something profoundly authoritative about some of the early Supraphon recordings. Yes, Sejna's unrivalled Double Concerto, but also anything Karel Ancerl plays, his 5th and 6th symphonies with the Czech Phil, or the radio recordings of Nos. 1,3 and 5 on the Multisonic label, are just awe-inspiring.


Interesting, I will check these out. So far the best recordings of the symphonies I've found are Jiří Bělohlávek's. It seems Martinů's symphonies are very difficult to get right - not because of the difficulty of playing the music, but in getting the tempo and 'feel' right. a few Bpm in the wrong direction and the feel completely falls apart!



Robert Pickett said:


> I haven't even mentioned the chamber music!


I really like his string quartets, particularly his 5th. His Sonatina for Clarinet is very nice, as is his Fantasia for Theremin with oboe, string quartet and piano.

Man, Martinů had some very interesting and unusual choice of forces at times


----------



## CnC Bartok

Belohlavek is certainly THE Martinu conductor of our times - I almost said contemporary, but his loss earlier this year negates that, a very sad loss. He recorded a very wide array of the "lesser" orchestral pieces for Supraphon, and many of the big choral works and operas too - his Miracle of our Lady (sic) cycle is worth checking out. I wish he'd done Julietta, right up his street!

Symphonies-wise, his BBC set are debatably the best, but I have issues with both of his recordings of the Fifth. He seems to lose the thread in the closing pages, making it sound a touch lumpy. It loses momentum, put simply, maybe your "few bpm in the wrong direction" is very pertinent there?There, Ancerl is peerless, but Neumann gets it right, and so does this young chap Meister, in the new set on Cappriccio.


----------



## Josquin13

Hi Robert!,

Just curious--have you (or anyone else) heard the Martinu symphony set from conductor Vladimir Valek? or do you have an opinion on him as a conductor? (as he's new to me). I've been sampling from Valek's set, and from what I can tell--based only on brief sound clips, he seems to conduct the whole score better than most. At least, I find that I'm hearing parts of the score in more crystal clarity than with Belohlavek, and I suspect that degree of transparency may yield some interesting results in the earlier symphonies, at least. Granted, Valek's set may not be a first or second (or even third) choice, & may not be preferable to Belohlavek overall, but I'm considering purchasing it anyway. Since I like to get alternative views & interpretations of music that I'm keen on, and suspect Valek may provide that (?), in contrast to the other sets I own (Neumann, Belohlavek, etc.).

https://www.amazon.com/Martinu-Symp...1513270781&sr=1-5&keywords=martinu+symphonies

Otherwise, my two latest Martinu purchases have been of the complete works for violin and piano in a bargain Supraphon box set, and his two early Debussy influenced song cycles--Nipponari & Magic Nights, along with a Cantata entitled Czech Rhapsody (all well conducted by Belohlavek): both of which I've been enjoying quite a lot (though I still have ties to my old Josef Suk recordings of the Violin Sonatas 2 & 3, and 5 Madrigal Stanzas):

https://www.amazon.com/Martinu-Work...r=1-1&keywords=martinu+violin+works+supraphon

https://www.amazon.com/Nipponari-Ni...=1513272501&sr=1-2&keywords=martinu+Nipponari

A while back I also purchased a 2 CD Alpha set of Martinu's chamber music performed by Ensemble Calliopée, which included the world premiere of Martinu's first String Trio, H. 136 (composed in Paris in 1923), along with a fascinating documentary film about its discovery (which I'd recommend):

https://www.amazon.com/H-136-MARTIN...&qid=1513273728&sr=1-1&keywords=martinu+alpha


----------



## CnC Bartok

Josquin13 - Válek seems to have been around for donkeys years, a good solid conductor. He had the Czech Radio Orchestra for a long time, but I suppose he tended to be overshadowed by the likes of Belohlavek and Libor Pešek in the Czech pecking order, and now there's a new generation, the likes of Hrusa, Netopil And Hanus.

In all honesty I found his Martinu set a bit dull, sorry. For me they sound like decently played run-throughs.
To quote Virgil Thomson directly on the 1st Symphony: The shining sounds of it sing as well as shine; the instrumental complication is a part of the musical conception, not an icing laid over it. Personal, indeed, is the delicate but vigorous rhythmic animation, the singing (rather than the dynamic) syncopation that permeates this work. Personal, and individual too, is the whole orchestral sound of it, the acoustical superstructure that shimmers consistently.

I don't get that with Válek, nor with the Fagen set on Naxos. Jarvi and Bryden Thomson are very good, and so is the new set from a chap called Cornelius Meister, the true excellence for me is in Belohlavek, including his aborted Chandos and Supraphon cycles, and in Neumann, who tends to get overlooked, alas. Karel Ancerl remains in a league of his own, sadly there's no No.2, nor No.4*. As far as Válek goes, I don't want to put you off, maybe you'll come back with a very different opinion; I hope so!

I love that Nipponari CD, by the way, especially the Czech Rhapsody!

*although, having said that, Martin Turnovský, Ancerl's student and underling did record No.4 in the late '60s, with the Czech Phil, who had been prepared and rehearsed by Ancerl, and very fine it is too.


----------



## Sonata

I really like Martinu, his symphonies impressed me. I can't say I know him well yet though. I bought a bunch of his stuff then went off on an opera tangent again. I've made a habit of doing composers in focus every few months and will plan to make Martinu a featured composer for myself soon


----------



## Josquin13

Robert--Yes, I just heard the Turnovsky 4th for the 1st time the other day. It's excellent, I agree. I also agree that Neumann tends to get "overlooked" in this music--I've actually preferred his set to Jaarvi, Thomson, & Belohlavek's myself. Likewise, I agree that Ancerl "remains in a league of his own". What a great conductor he was, not only in Martinu, but in Mahler too.

Thanks for the cautionary heads up on Valek (& Fagen). Sometimes it's hard to tell by just listening to sound clips. I'll try to sample Cornelius Meister's new set.

Did you see the documentary on the discovery of H. 136?


----------



## jim prideaux

great to come across a thread devoted to one of my favourite composers and thanks for all the enlightening contributions-may well have to consider some further purchasing based on recommendations here.......

one of my favourite symphonies by any composer is Martinu's 2nd, a work that I find engrossing and oddly emotional with a superb slow movement.....I also really appreciate the two cello concertos-I can only reiterate the positive observations made about the Opening of the wells earlier.......

Belohlavek and Thomson remain the recordings I usually turn too when listening to the symphonies, although Jarvi also does a good job...Claus Peter Flor also recorded four of the six rather effectively a while ago.


----------



## spidersrepublic

Robert Pickett said:


> To quote Virgil Thomson directly on the 1st Symphony: The shining sounds of it sing as well as shine; the instrumental complication is a part of the musical conception, not an icing laid over it. Personal, indeed, is the delicate but vigorous rhythmic animation, the singing (rather than the dynamic) syncopation that permeates this work. Personal, and individual too, is the whole orchestral sound of it, the acoustical superstructure that shimmers consistently.


That is certainly a wonderful quote!


----------



## Lenny

Am I the only one who hears Mike Oldfield's Tubular Bells everywhere on Martinu's music? It's getting really annoying


----------



## jim prideaux

Lenny said:


> Am I the only one who hears Mike Oldfield's Tubular Bells everywhere on Martinu's music? It's getting really annoying


Interested to learn just what you mean!


----------



## philoctetes

Martinu plagiarized Oldfield.


----------



## Lenny

jim prideaux said:


> Interested to learn just what you mean!


I mean this signature passage in the first symphony: 




I hear this in many Martinu works, I can probably find even more mikeoldfieldish examples. I know, it is a bit far fetched, but once I got this, I cannot shake it off anymore. Mike Oldfield is haunting my Martinu experience!


----------



## Lenny

philoctetes said:


> Martinu plagiarized Oldfield.


Well you know what they say, linear time is an illusion


----------



## philoctetes

Lenny said:


> Well you know what they say, linear time is an illusion


That's why clocks are round.


----------



## Alfacharger

I wish Andris Nelsons and the Boston Symphony Orchestra record the six symphonies of Martinu someday. Three of the six (1,3 and 6) were written for the BSO and if the present sounds like the past then we would be rewarded with wonderful recordings.

The past...


----------



## Guest

I've just ordered his complete set of piano trios, performed by the Smetana Trio. 

He's new to me, but what little I've heard (of his piano trios) sounds really interesting.


----------



## kyjo

Martinu is a great, underrated composer. His music is so full of life and energy, but he has a dark side as well as can be witnessed in some of his works. I barely know half of his immense output, but can attest that he's not as uneven a composer as some make him out to be. His symphonies are all fantastic, and I have a special soft spot for the gloriously life-affirming 1st. I also love the two beautifully lyrical cello concerti, the thrilling 1st Cello Sonata, the striking 4th Piano Concerto, and of course the ominous Concerto for Double String Orchestra, Piano, and Timpani, among other works.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Glad there's more than one Martinů fan out there!! Kyjo, if you know half of his 400-ish works, you're doing a lot better than most!! Do check out some of his operatic music if you're unfamiliar. The more I think about it, the more of a gem I find Julietta to be.

For me the peak of his symphonic output is No.5. It has that life-affirming quality you hear in the First (provided the closing pages are done right...)

Any favoured conductor in the symphonies?


----------



## Kivimees

I heard his symphony no. 4 on the radio yesterday - left me very impressed.


----------



## LezLee

Lenny said:


> I mean this signature passage in the first symphony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear this in many Martinu works, I can probably find even more mikeoldfieldish examples. I know, it is a bit far fetched, but once I got this, I cannot shake it off anymore. Mike Oldfield is haunting my Martinu experience!


Yes! But I wouldn't have thought of it on my own. Do you know the Orchestral Tubular Bells? Even more noticeable. Hope I haven't spoilt your day :lol:


----------



## Kivimees

I so enjoyed symphony no. 4 that I dropped into the Naxos music library today to listen to no 1 and 2. I enjoyed these so much that I am considering buying a complete set of symphonies. Not that I have much to spare at this time of year, on the other hand, it would bring me so much closer to having 10000 CDs in my collection (only about 9600 more needed). :lol:


----------



## kyjo

Robert Pickett said:


> Glad there's more than one Martinů fan out there!! Kyjo, if you know half of his 400-ish works, you're doing a lot better than most!! Do check out some of his operatic music if you're unfamiliar. The more I think about it, the more of a gem I find Julietta to be.
> 
> For me the peak of his symphonic output is No.5. It has that life-affirming quality you hear in the First (provided the closing pages are done right...)
> 
> Any favoured conductor in the symphonies?


Pleased to meet another Martinu fan!  Though I'm not a huge opera fan, I'll be sure to check out some of Martinu's operatic works, particularly _Julietta_ - I've heard great things about it. As far as favored conductors in the symphonies, the two recorded cycles I'm most familiar with are Belohlavek (BBC) and Jarvi, which are both excellent. I also know the great Turnovsky recording of the 4th.


----------



## Lenny

LezLee said:


> Yes! But I wouldn't have thought of it on my own. Do you know the Orchestral Tubular Bells? Even more noticeable. Hope I haven't spoilt your day :lol:


Noooooooo!

It's okay. I've accepted my inner Mike Oldfield. There's Mike Oldfield everywhere.


----------



## philoctetes

After starting out with Belo's S#6 many years ago, and hearing a lot of chamber music, I've come to appreciate Martinu's vocal works a lot, and his use of small scale ensembles. And most of the best recordings are on Supraphon, natch. For me he is like an alternative to Stavinsky, and often preferable.


----------



## kyjo

philoctetes said:


> For me he is like an alternative to Stavinsky, and often preferable.


I feel the same way. I overall prefer Martinu's colorful, lyrical brand of neoclassicism to Stravinsky's drier, more objective one.


----------



## philoctetes

Listening to the cantatas right now, the recent Prague Philharmonic Choir recording, just lovely.


----------



## Guest

I've listened a lot to the piano trios album (Smetana Trio) since I got it and it's most excellent and varied music, well performed.

It looks like I need to check out Gilgamesh next...


----------



## philoctetes

Gilgamesh also has a new recording on Supraphon. I have the old Belolhavek which is fine.


----------



## dillonp2020

I haven't listened to many of his oeuvres, but I've enjoyed the ones I've heard. A few years ago, I had to opportunity to see Jiri Belohlavek conduct the NSO in a fantastic concert including the Sixth symphony of Martinu. I was rather fond of the piece, but have neglected to listen to many other Martinu works. This concert was very important for me and the development of my musical tastes as it was the first time I heard the Emperor Concerto, played by no slouch in Igor Levit.


----------



## Marinera

Chamber works. His cello concertos - because I like cello. I have no interest in his symphonies, but I'm rarely interested in symphonies in general.


----------



## philoctetes

I ignore his first four symphonies, considering the last two superior, along with the Parables which could be Symphony #7. These later pieces have an oneiric, romantic, mystical quality that was absent from his earlier work.

I've got some Martinu by Palenicek queued up for today, new listening. All I know is his Janacek is the best.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Have you heard 'Bouquet of Flowers'? It's a real masterpiece. It's easily comparable to Janácek's Glagolitic Mass or Bartók's Cantata Profana in terms of artistic quality. There are so many beautiful passages on this work (the Idylle is especially gorgeous). It's a must for a Martinu fan to give it a try.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Lenny said:


> Am I the only one who hears Mike Oldfield's Tubular Bells everywhere on Martinu's music?


..._Tůbůlar Bělls_, surely?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

MusicSybarite said:


> Have you heard 'Bouquet of Flowers'?


A lovely work. As chance would have it, I bought a recent recording of _Bouquet of Flowers_ by Tomáš Netopil and RSO Prague only a couple of weeks ago, and it's wonderful:









Previously, the only version of _Bouquet_ I owned was by Karel Ančerl. Like all of Ančerl's output it's a fine recording, but in 1950s mono sound. This new one was a very welcome arrival.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> A lovely work. As chance would have it, I bought a recent recording of _Bouquet of Flowers_ by Tomáš Netopil and RSO Prague only a couple of weeks ago, and it's wonderful:
> 
> View attachment 100749
> 
> 
> Previously, the only version of _Bouquet_ I owned was by Karel Ančerl. Like all of Ančerl's output it's a fine recording, but in 1950s mono sound. This new one was a very welcome arrival.


It's a great recording indeed!


----------



## CnC Bartok

Yeah, the new Netopil recording is very good indeed, not fully convinced by the coupling, though. And despite its age, the Karel Ancerl version still has my loyalty!

I am not quite convinced that as a work it is on the same level as either the Glagolitic Mass or the grossly underrated Cantata Profana. I'd certainly put Gilgamesh up there with them. For me it's Martinů's masterpiece, even considering the quality of the Symphonies and that Double Concerto (but I'll add that I still prefer it in Czech, whatever the arguments about which language version came first!)

Reichstag - nice use of both the kroužek and the hacek!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Robert Pickett said:


> Yeah, the new Netopil recording is very good indeed, not fully convinced by the coupling, though. And despite its age, the Karel Ancerl version still has my loyalty!
> 
> I am not quite convinced that as a work it is on the same level as either the Glagolitic Mass or the grossly underrated Cantata Profana


It was compared favourably to _Carmina Burana_ on Classicstoday by, I think, David Hurwitz. A judgement which isn't too wide of the mark in my view.


> Reichstag - nice use of both the kroužek and the hacek!


Thanks! I have a strange love of diacritical marks (perhaps because I speak Welsh, which uses them frequently) and I try to use diacritics whenever appropriate. As well as being true to the language in question, I find that they make the words look more æsthetically pleasing


----------



## conductorx

Symphony La Joya is just AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## joen_cph

More posts on the subject here, including material from his museum and tower home in Policka
https://www.talkclassical.com/4658-bohuslav-martinu.html?highlight=policka


----------



## ChrisBrewster

The first Martinu I heard was the second cello concerto, and it's probably still my favorite by him. I don't know if _any_ work I heard first by him would have become my favorite.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I have only just started listening to Martinu. The double concerto for orchestra, piano, etc. Is divine. Some of the piano concertos are also.


----------



## Kiki

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I have only just started listening to Martinu. The double concerto for orchestra, piano, etc. Is divine. Some of the piano concertos are also.


I love the defiance vs anxiety in the _Double Concerto_. If you like it, you might also want to give _Toccata e Due Canzoni_ a try as well.


----------



## jim prideaux

philoctetes said:


> I ignore his first four symphonies, considering the last two superior, along with the Parables which could be Symphony #7. These later pieces have an oneiric, romantic, mystical quality that was absent from his earlier work.
> 
> I've got some Martinu by Palenicek queued up for today, new listening. All I know is his Janacek is the best.


just seen this post and it is of course all about opinions but if anyone has come to this thread with an initial interest in Martinu's music I would personally be inclined to listen to the first four symphonies and make up my own mind......as far as I am concerned they are a fundamental part of his music and the second in particular is a very fine work!


----------



## CnC Bartok

Indeed, I'd say all six symphonies are fundamental to his output! And while one could argue about a certain higher level of quality in the last couple, the difference in quality is minimal.

Odd you should pick out No.2 for special praise, Jim! It's a sunnier work than its two neighbours, and has quite a pastoral character at times, but I've always seen it as the Cinderella of the six. It's an immensely uplifting work, but so are most of the others (No.3 is bleak...) For me the finest of the set are Nos. 4 and 5, I enjoy No.4 a bit more, but 5 is a serious piece, and for me the pinnacle of the six. They are emphatically all worth hearing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

At some point I would like to investigate some of his chamber music - are there any obvious points of entry here or is anything fair game?

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## CnC Bartok

You might get differing advice on this area - but I'd start with either the music for Violin and Piano, there's a very good 4CD set from Supraphon covering the whole lot.









Or......

Alternatively, the seven string quartets are a very fine set of works, and remarkably varied too. Again, Supraphon (where else?!) the Panocha Qt are very good, as are the imaginatively-named Martinu Qt on Naxos!


----------



## hpowders

Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony Orchestra used to program his music back in the 1960's.

Now, Martinu joins the long line of 20th century composers who are currently being sadly meglected.


----------



## jim prideaux

Robert Pickett said:


> Indeed, I'd say all six symphonies are fundamental to his output! And while one could argue about a certain higher level of quality in the last couple, the difference in quality is minimal.
> 
> Odd you should pick out No.2 for special praise, Jim! It's a sunnier work than its two neighbours, and has quite a pastoral character at times, but I've always seen it as the Cinderella of the six. It's an immensely uplifting work, but so are most of the others (No.3 is bleak...) For me the finest of the set are Nos. 4 and 5, I enjoy No.4 a bit more, but 5 is a serious piece, and for me the pinnacle of the six. They are emphatically all worth hearing.


'Mr P'....having followed TC (and in particular any reference to Martinu) for 5 years or so I have noticed a continuity with regard to comments concerning the 2nd Symphony...and this also appears to extend to some reviews etc. The term pastoral has been used more than once and the symphony is often portrayed as being of a sunnier disposition than the others....I would not disagree but recommend that this might mean that it is perhaps the more accessible for the interested 'novice'. However the beauty of the second movement (to these ears anyway) is undeniable and the final movement is one of Martinu's most impressive creations. Having been reminded of this work I am now going to listen to it....probably either Belohalvek or Thomson!


----------



## Becca

conductorx said:


> Symphony La Joya is just AWESOME!!!!!!


It is actually the _Sinfonietta La Jolla_. It was commissioned by the Musical Arts Society of La Jolla in 1950. La Jolla is an upscale beach community at the north end of San Diego, California.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Sinfonietta La Jolla is a fun piece, worth hearing, although I suspect it's one of those works that give Martinu his reputation for recycling his music - lots of snippets that sound like they've been lifted from his Fourth Symphony, for example!

Jim - your championing of the Second is about as sinful and despicable as admitting to loving Beethoven's Fourth, I reckon!! 

It is sunnier and more accessible than either of its neighbours, we agree on that, and I am going to totally back your assessment of the slow movement and the finale, while adding that I love the rhythms of the opening movement, and of the fun march-like scherzo. The Cinderella epithet really comes from the fact that the great Czech conductors tended to avoid it (or never get round to it?) - there's no Second from Karel Ancerl, nor Karel Sejna; and Belohlavek only recorded it once, it's missing from both of his aborted cycles (on Chandos and on Supraphon). Conversely, Belohlavek recorded No.4 FOUR times!!

True, Ancerl never recorded No.4 either, but he prepared the Czech Phil for it later in his career, and it was recorded very soon after - brilliantly I might add - by Martin Turnovsky, so that recording is as close as an Ancerl 4th as we'll get (no disrespect to Turnovsky, of course). 

Keep on loving it, it deserves it! Likewise I'll keep on loving Beethoven's Fourth and Eighth (and my guilty Martinu secrets, like Spalicek and Opening of the Wells!)


----------



## jim prideaux

'opening of the wells'.......forgot about that 'Mr P'....finalising arrangements for a trip to Prague next week (never tire of the place) so would seem the ideal time to listen to it.......

informative breakdown of the recording history of the glorious 2nd-I had never discerned the pattern you have so effectively identified so thanks for that one!


----------



## Jacck

I've listened to the Julietta opera yesterday, it exists in two version - Czech and French - so I obviously listened to the Czech one, but it was originally composed in French. Great opera. I can hear the influence of Janáček everywhere. It reminded of Liška Bystrouška (The Cunning Little Vixen) very much.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Enjoy Prague! Was back there last Easter, it's changed since I lived out there quite a bit over the years, but still has its soul! Just checked the National Theatre programme for you, seems the best thing on at the moment is a production of Libuse? Not much else, alas! Have a beer U Medvidku for me!

A little Stop Press to add: A recording of Martinu 1, plus an opera called What Men Live by (which I had never heard of) is being released on Supraphon next month. Live recordings, Czech PO/Jiri Belohlavek.

So the Supraphon Martinu symphony cycle is complete....apart from No.2. Unintentionally emphasises what I said above!


----------



## CnC Bartok

I saw Julietta in Prague a year or so back, and it was the seeing it that made me realise what a fine opera it is! Oddly, if there's a Janacek influence, I hear more of the Janacek of Mr Broucek or Osud than the Vixen! I assume you have the old Krombholc version?

Perhaps I need to see The Greek Passion, rather than rely on the recordings I have? It's supposed to be a better work than Julietta, but for me it has some rather flat episodes, and I don't enjoy it as much. Comedy on the Bridge is a good laugh - with a serious side - and the individual mini-operas of the Miracle are well worth hearing too.


----------



## jim prideaux

I intend to listen to the operas over the next few months-have not investigated them yet (a failing on my behalf!)


----------



## leonsm

I don't have heard a lot of his music, but I liked a lot his first symphony, Les Fresques de Piero della Francesca and Czech Rhapsody.


----------



## Durendal

I just listened to the first symphony for the first time. Pretty good! I've never tried out Martinu before, so I'll check out more based on this piece. For some reason I was expecting atonal music.


----------



## joen_cph

At times, there are similarities with Janacek, actually. But Martinu experimented with a lot of different styles through the years.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Durendal said:


> I just listened to the first symphony for the first time. Pretty good! I've never tried out Martinu before, so I'll check out more based on this piece. For some reason I was expecting atonal music.


This is my experience too. I saw that he was a modern composer and assumed that it was likely atonal/post tonal or whatever that type of music is called. I figured I'd get around to him at some point but then saw a video review today that played a clip of his first Symphony and I was immediately hooked.


----------



## coling

An interesting and underated composer. 

The concerto for String Quartet is interesting and challenging. 

I conducted the short concerto for Piano Left Hand several times, a very accessible piece and a good introduction to the composer.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

BlackAdderLXX said:


> This is my experience too. I saw that he was a modern composer and assumed that it was likely atonal/post tonal or whatever that type of music is called. I figured I'd get around to him at some point but then saw a video review today that played a clip of his first Symphony and I was immediately hooked.


You'll love his 1st cello concerto, one of my favorite 20th-century works in the genre. Of course the other 5 symphonies are definitely worth exploring but they are all a bit homogeneous in ideas - I'm partial to the 3rd and 6th. I think his piano concerti may ultimately be his finest works, however - try the Concerto for Two Pianos and String Orchestra; what a composition! He also wrote a ton of chamber music which I have not really dug into yet but which I'm sure is rewarding.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Allegro Con Brio said:


> You'll love his 1st cello concerto, one of my favorite 20th-century works in the genre. Of course the other 5 symphonies are definitely worth exploring but they are all a bit homogeneous in ideas - I'm partial to the 3rd and 6th. I think his piano concerti may ultimately be his finest works, however - try the Concerto for Two Pianos and String Orchestra; what a composition! He also wrote a ton of chamber music which I have not really dug into yet but which I'm sure is rewarding.


I'll give these a listen. Thanks ACB. I'm listening to his Piano Trios (Smetana) and also his Quartets (Panocha) and they are good from what I've heard thus far. Oh, and the last two movements that were available for streaming of his VC#2 with Faust were also very good. I've been looking for a new composer to explore who just grabs me and this fits the bill.


----------



## Rach Man

I just finished listening to the two cello concertos, back to back, and they are both wonderful. For the record (or the CD as it was) I listened to Raphael Wallfisch; Jiri Belohlvek: Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. If you haven't heard these, give it a chance. They are so enjoyable.

The symphonies are also extremely wonderful, too. I am a big fan of Jiri Belohlvek and the BBC Symphony Orchestra performing the symphonies.


----------



## John O

Great choices.
It is amazing how much more popular Martinu is than he was 40 years ago. I only discovered him by accident on the other side of a Janacek LP. In those days his music was generally only available from the Czech labels Supraphon and Panton from the communist book/record shop in London.


----------



## MusicInTheAir

Last year, I bought the Behlolavek BBC set of all the symphonies. I like each of them. Though I have to say, there's a certain sameness to them, as if they could be part of the same symphony. The other Martinu CD I also bought in 2020, that I like even more than the symphonies, has "Bouquet of Flowers" on it. Excellent.


----------



## Baxi

My favorite Martinu pieces are 'Fresques de Piero della Francesca'. 

Great music!


----------



## starthrower

I was impressed and enchanted by his beautiful 2nd piano quintet.


----------



## Merl

elgars ghost said:


> At some point I would like to investigate some of his chamber music - are there any obvious points of entry here or is anything fair game?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies.


Try his string quartets, EG. For me 1, 4 and 7 were the most accessible. The first is Dvorakian, the 7th Haydnesque and the 4th quite romsntic. All lovely works. If you dont like those 3 i doubt the others will appeal.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Jist as a heads up, there's a new CD and download coming from Supraphon, a selection of his "other" big orchestral pieces, conducted by Tomas Netopil.

Due out 10th September.


----------



## Kiki

Nice to see a 2021 recording of all 5 of Martinů's last orchestral works. Apart from The Frescoes, the rest seems rarely recorded. Good job, Supraphon!

I _need_ this!


----------



## CnC Bartok

Kiki said:


> Nice to see a 2021 recording of all 5 of Martinů's last orchestral works. Apart from The Frescoes, the rest seems rarely recorded. Good job, Supraphon!
> 
> I _need_ this!


Yeah, I think I need it too! I am hoping to be able to get to Prague in October, an unfortunate necessity, but should be possible covid restrictions aside, so might try and get my copy there.


----------



## Red Terror

Yet another underrated master; definitely one of the greatest Czech composers.


----------



## superhorn

Sonata said:


> I really like Martinu, his symphonies impressed me. I can't say I know him well yet though. I bought a bunch of his stuff then went off on an opera tangent again. I've made a habit of doing composers in focus every few months and will plan to make Martinu a featured composer for myself soon


 Don't forget the superb recordings of his six symphonies with Vaclav Neumann and the Czech Philharmonic on Supraphon .


----------



## MusicInTheAir

MusicSybarite said:


> Have you heard 'Bouquet of Flowers'? It's a real masterpiece. It's easily comparable to Janácek's Glagolitic Mass or Bartók's Cantata Profana in terms of artistic quality. There are so many beautiful passages on this work (the Idylle is especially gorgeous). It's a must for a Martinu fan to give it a try.


I was going to recommend "Bouquet of Flowers." Wonderful piece. I also enjoy his piano trios.


----------

